# Joining reclaimed wood



## mjanes007 (May 22, 2017)

I am building a tabletop, merely setting 3 pieces of reclaimed barnwood on top of an existing table top. I do not have a jointer, but am trying to figure out the best way to get these boards flush to each other and the existing surface.

My question starts with joining the wood, and I have 2 options/ideas. I can either join all 3 pieces, and then lay it on top as is, OR, I can do it one board at a time. Get the first board squared, secured, and then add the next (almost like laying hardwood floor). 

The challenge comes with the fact that a couple of the boards have a slight warp or crown in them, so I struggle to see how they'll join perfectly together. Luckily the "look" is supposed to have imperfections, but would still like the process to be as straight and flush as possible. Any ideas?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.

A table saw sled will make it easy to rip one side of the board straight. the sled rides against the fence. Position your board on the sled so the blade will rip away the bowed part of the board.

Then turn it around and rip the other side with the previously ripped side riding against your saw's fence. You should end up with a board with two straight sides parallel to each other.

Look at my pics closely and you will see that I ripped a cedar fence board straight. I had to use plywood scraps to position the board and spacers so the clamps would work. It worked perfect.

Here is mine. You Tube has others. Look for them.


----------

